

Show HN: strongtrends - automated recognition of price trends (side project) - mgl

I am a software engineer but also interested in practical data mining of financial time series (did MSc and dropped out of PhD in this subject).<p>I have became tired of analyzing individual charts and reports looking for mid-term investment opportunities and last evening finally decided to create a simple service. I have had this idea in my mind for a while so after a few hours of coding I have built www.strongtrends.com. The service automatically analyzes price trends of multiple financial instruments on daily basis, allowing you to discover strong and stable price movements that might become interesting investment opportunities. Trend stability metric is calculated for each financial instrument which is then classified as stable, crazy or chaos - a greater value means a stronger, more stable trend. Currently major currency pairs and commodity futures are supported.<p>Hope you will find it useful too, for me the selection process is now much easier.
======
mgl
clickable: <http://www.strongtrends.com/>

